# Dell U3219Q - anyone used one? Or other 32" monitors?



## TimWatts (Aug 30, 2019)

I had my heart set on a Dell U3219Q.

The monitor ticks many boxes:

1 USB-C with Power Delivery and display handling suitable for MacBook pro
2 USB KVM built in, to switch USB peripherals between 2 computers;
3 Excellent colour in the sRGB space
4 Good resolution (4k required)
5 Nice size (for me) (30-34" are the outside limits)
6 Price point just about acceptable for size and features (sub £900)

The only downside one YouTube reviewer noted, was a possible issue with backlight bleed and black contrast.

Does anyone own one and is able to comment in the context of photo editing for screen, primarily?

Or could anyone suggest a monitor they love in the 32" 4k arena that ticks 1-5 above (USB-C and KVM are pretty essential as I will have a Mac MINI on one input and the other will be a floating wire for MacBook+Chromebook


----------



## TimWatts (Aug 30, 2019)

EDIT: ^^^ I've revised my size downwards to 27-32" acceptable range. 32" is probably greedy and does reduce choice a lot.


----------



## TimWatts (Aug 30, 2019)

OK - looking at the BenQ PD2720U now. Seems to have great reviews for photo work and ticks all the boxes that I have.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Aug 31, 2019)

I haven't needed to look at monitors properly for a few years. I did take a quick look at some BenQ models at the Photography Show last year and I was quite impressed for the price, although it's always different seeing one a few years down the line!


----------



## TimWatts (Sep 4, 2019)

Sorry for the late reply.

Thanks Victoria. I think I will go with the BenQ PD2720U subject to a few more reviews today. The only thing they could possibly have done better was to have side USB sockets like its big brother the 32" version PD series.

But that's solvable by velcro taping a USB hub to the back on one side and I can choose a useful hub (with SD card slots for example) so not a big deal...


----------

